# Identifying pigeon breeds?



## ncfancypigeon

Hi,
We just took in about 20 pigeons from a very nice woman who told us the breeds, but at least one I can't find a breed of pigeon called that.
I'm wondering if there is a good site to go to for pigeon identification.
I know we have fantails, rollers/tumblers and two other breeds. 
Honestly, they are laying so many eggs that we are going to have to sell some of them, but I really need to know what they are before I can do this.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mr squeaks

HI NC...welcome to Pigeon Talk!

Can't you replace the eggs with "dummies?"

If you can post pictures here, I'm sure some of our members could identify.

Of course, I'm sure some will recommend some good picture sources too...

Shi


----------



## Margarret

NCFancy Pigeon

Hello, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. First of all, thank you for taking in these birds. If you can take some pictures and post them to this list, there are several people who are quite knowledgeable about breeds and can tell you what they are.

As far as the egg laying goes, if you don't want to be swamped with pigeons, simply remove the eggs and replace them with wooden or plastic ones that you can get at any pigeon supply or perhaps a craft store. They will sit on the dummy eggs just fine for about 21 days, then will abandon them and lay another round. Just keep removing the fertile eggs each time they lay. If you don't replace them with fake eggs they will just keep laying eggs which is very hard on the hens. 

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds

http://spud1.50megs.com/Pictures.htm

http://pigeonracing.homestead.com/pigeon_breeds.html

Here's a couple that you might look at.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

This might help too 
http://feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/BRKPigeons.html


----------



## ncfancypigeon

Hi,
I really don't actually want them to quit breeding. I'd like to know what types they are though. We were told before we got them that most were white pigeons, which is what we were hoping for, but none are.
Here are some pictures.
The first I am pretty sure is a fancy/fantailed pigeon, that is what we have most of, only in all different colors.









The second she called a tumbler, now I guess its a roller?









The third she called a valencia, but I can't find anything named that. We have two females of these, so I'd kind of like to sell them and replace them with whites.









The last I'm not sure what it is, but I do have a pair of these I'd like to sell.
If anybody can tell me what types they are, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## pigeonmama

Well, the first bird looks like an Indian Fantail and the Valencia is a Valencian Figurita
Daryl


----------



## Matt D.

Ok the best guess from a racer... though i am really sure on most.. the first is a fantail... I dont know what kind... the second is a roller you are right wait for a roller guy... the third is an Valencian figurita but looks alot like an Italian owl to me... very rare color.... and the third is a baldhead roller. Experts will come along later... just had to put in my 2 cents.


----------



## ncfancypigeon

Hi,
And thanks for the welcomes!!!

The last one doesn't roll like the roller does. She flies very normally.
We have three of the rollers, two females and a male and that female is sitting on four eggs right now.
The Valencians are both girls, identical in coloring, very pretty and amazing flyers.
Think I should look for a male for those, or just sell them to somebody who is into that breed?

Like I said, the Indian Fantails are what we have most of, but all different colors, they are very pretty and have a better attitude than the last one.


----------



## george simon

#1 INDIAN FANTAIL, #2 looks like a BIRMINGHAM ROLLER, # looks like a VALENCIAN FIGURITA but could be an ITALIAN OWL (if i was able to see it and hold it i could be sure,as i raise ITALIAN OWLS i must say that this one is a FIGURITA) #4 This bird could be BALDHEAD ROLLER or ALTENBURG TRUMPETER if this bird makes loud sounds it could be a TRUMPETER but i must go with it being a BALDHEAD ROLLER. .GEORGE


----------



## ncfancypigeon

I'm a little confused on the Italian Owl? The last one looks more like the Italian Owl pictures on one of the links above then the white bird with black markings does.
How could I tell if it was an owl? They are very pretty little girls, and fly really well.
The last one doesn't roll like the second bird does, she flies very well. Wouldn't that make her not a roller? The rollers do that cool rolling thing, that is actually really funny to watch.


----------



## george simon

You realy need to know the two breeds italian owls are alittle bit larger about 10-12 ounces,FIGURITA is about 6-8 ounces. The FIGURITA stands with its tail down about an inch from the floor while the Italian Owl stands with a very horizontal or parrallel stance tail will be about 2 inches from the floor.It is very hard for someone that is not familar with these two breeds to tell the differance. I do believe that your birds are Figurita's. The last bird IS NOT AN ITALIAN OWL the beak is to long and the bird has no fril on its chest. .GEORGE


----------



## ncfancypigeon

From your description I think you are right. Thank you for such a great description.

The last one still confuses me. It looks like a normal pigeon to me, but not a tumbler, none of the ones that look like this tumble.


----------



## george simon

You have to understand that there many different types of tumblers and they all look different so while this one does not look like the others that you have it still can be a tumbler however you say it does not tumble, so it could be the ALTENBURG TRUMPETER. .GEORGE


----------



## ncfancypigeon

From what I'm reading there are WAY more types of pigeons than I ever imagined!!!
But these birds do not tumble at all, they fly very well. The second one, those tumble and its really cool. But the ones like that last picture fly like normal birds. Right now we have 4, the one pictures, a younger male, a mated pair who are laying on eggs right now. 
That's the one thing that makes me think they aren't tumblers though, they do not tumble.


----------



## horsesgot6

Did You Say You Have One Female sitting On 4 Eggs. It Is Very very Hard On The Pair to try And raise 4 Young Babys. And Most the Time from What I've Seen is You Will Loss Most If Not All the babys will die. When They Have More Then 2 Babys To feed They just Don't Have enuff Food For Them All. If Its Not To Late I'd remove 2 Eggs Out Of That Nest Or candle Them And See If They Are Good Eggs. If They Are you Should Beable To Put The Other 2 eggs under Another Pair. 
And With the last Bird You have It could be A BALDHEAD ROLLER that Was crossed With Something else And looks Like A Roller But Flys Like The Cross.


----------



## ncfancypigeon

Yes, I have two cages sitting on four eggs. With the rollers, I believe each female (there are two in there) laid 2 eggs, so there will be three birds feeding all babies. Though this is a first clutch for both moms, and they were laid during transition and when it was very cold, so I'm not sure the eggs are going to hatch, I had planned to candle them later tonight.
I guess a cross would make sense, though the beak isn't quite as short. The birds are built very much like the one white pigeon I have.


----------

